# East River questions



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I just recently noticed the boat launch on the East River off of hwy. 87. Is there any good brim/bass fishing in that area ??


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing to write home about n my experience. I have not tried for bream, but have fished for bass there a few times and caught a few small ones. My best trip was about this time two years ago when I happened to launch right when the 2-3" long menhaden were pour out of the river into the bay. Sat there just off the ramp and caught a dozen trout and a couple of bass in 30 minutes. I was supposed to be pre-fishing for a tourney and I knew that they would not be there 3 weeks later when the tourney was happening, so I left them biting.

Did not get lucky enough to have a repeat last year.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

i recently had 2 trips of close to 20 bass there in the past couple of weeks, posted them in the reports section...


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks guys ! If I am ever to make it over there should I head toward the bay or upriver ?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Guys from Nebraska*

Buddy and I stopped at the EAst River landing on hwy 87 today. Encountered 3 guys who drove 22 hours straight from Nebraska, to fish the area. They had a camper and pontoon boat. They had fished other areas this week, i. e. Destin Pass. They even took the toon out in the gulf but turned back from just outside the pass. Smart move! Nice guys. They were headed down river toward the bay where they had fished earlier today. I don't think they had caught all that much. They mentioned it might be a little early, but they all got off from work together and headed to Florida.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I live 5 minutes from the East River and have spent 20 years fishing it. I like to fish the lower end of the river and work it hard with plastic worms, just thrown to the bank. There are many feeder creeks in the bay that also hold bass, but you will need to look on Google Earth to find them or just go out and explore outside the mouth. They hold bass especially in the summertime. Depending on your boat, you may have a hard time getting into some of them, but its worth it. You can fish either up river or down river depending on your preference. I have caught a 7 pound bass on a slider worm towards the mouth of the river and I caught a 5 pounder up on what is usually called the horseshoe on a big black spinnerbait. This time of year, you should be able to target the grass around the lower end and catch 10-20 bass per day on plastic worms, shallow cranks, and spinnerbaits if the wind is blowing. If you work the edges outside of the mouth, all the way to the second set of condos, you will catch both reds and bass and the occasional flounder. Fall and winter are trout and redfish time, but the bass will cooperate as long as you slow down enough to catch them.


----------

